# Pilsner Galaxy Malt (Barrett Burston)



## Batz (28/2/12)

So is this malt back again? I see CB still have it as a discontinued item but others have posted it's out there again .
I loved this malt for my Pilsners, I found that the malt profile was much more subtle than the imported Pilsner malts. 
I think I have around only 10kg left.  

batz


----------



## Ross (28/2/12)

It's basically the same malt as the BB pale malt. We have no plans to stock 2 almost identical malts, but it will be available in all our bulk buys, or happy to bring in full sacks to order.

cheers Ross


----------



## Batz (28/2/12)

Ross said:


> It's basically the same malt as the BB pale malt. We have no plans to stock 2 almost identical malts, but it will be available in all our bulk buys, or happy to bring in full sacks to order.
> 
> cheers Ross




Cheers Ross I'll grab some the next BB.

batz


----------



## dr K (28/2/12)

> It's basically the same malt as the BB pale malt.


Correct
Except the base grain is Galaxy rather than Gardiner or a blend of malts.
And its specs are a tad tighter
Galaxy has an excellent reputation in some parts of the Brewing Cosmos (Canberra in particular), perhaps because it has particular qualities, perhaps because its a single grain (like MO)
Horses for courses.

K


----------



## the_new_darren (28/2/12)

And it is lighter in colour and would convert a virgin nun into a prostitute in half an hour.

tnd


----------



## Kai (28/2/12)

After much mucking about with a beer with a high proportion of raw wheat in the grist, I can attest BB Pale does the same.

I still hold a certain love for 25kg sacks with GALAXY emblazoned across them, though.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (28/2/12)

dr K said:


> Correct
> Except the base grain is Galaxy rather than Gardiner or a blend of malts.
> And its specs are a tad tighter
> Galaxy has an excellent reputation in some parts of the Brewing Cosmos (Canberra in particular), perhaps because it has particular qualities, perhaps because its a single grain (like MO)
> ...


Dr K 
Has it right, Pale is not Galaxy. They have totally different grains and specs.
Nev


----------



## Fish13 (29/2/12)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> Dr K
> Has it right, Pale is not Galaxy. They have totally different grains and specs.
> Nev



and diatysic (sp) properties. since some speciality grains need others with more grunt (like biscuit for example).

Me smart, i did some reading up before posting my galaxy thread and reading the spec sheet that me mate gryphon brewing posted.

Anyway nev, i have paid my bill. expect another order shortly


----------



## Batz (29/2/12)

They maybe very similar but a Pilsner brewed with Galaxy is not the same as one brewed with BB Pale. I'm only talking of brewing experience, I'm certainly no expert when it comes to malt specs.

batz


----------



## Ross (29/2/12)

Batz said:


> They maybe very similar but a Pilsner brewed with Galaxy is not the same as one brewed with BB Pale.
> 
> batz



If you can honestly taste the difference, you're a better man than me...

Anyway, if you want it, it's there to be ordered (by the sack)...


Cheers Ross


----------



## Ross (29/2/12)

dr K said:


> Correct
> Except the base grain is Galaxy rather than Gardiner or a blend of malts.
> And its specs are a tad tighter
> Galaxy has an excellent reputation in some parts of the Brewing Cosmos (Canberra in particular), perhaps because it has particular qualities, perhaps because its a single grain (like MO)
> ...




Yes, the base grain is Gairdner as opposed to Galaxy, but the pale we supply is a single grain (Gairdner) from the Darling Downs here in Qld.
Not sure why you claim that Galaxy specs are tighter, for as you can see from the attached spec sheets, they are virtually identical, but the Gairdner is actually a tad tighter.

View attachment Cryer_2010_Galaxy_pale_malt.pdf

View attachment Pale_ex_Toowoomba.pdf


T_N_D - Colour is the same as well, so again not sure why you are claiming it's paler B) 

Batz, Not sure when you last tried the Pale, but for approx the last 6 months we've sourced exclusively from the Qld & it's a great malt. Maybe give it a try if you haven't used it & let me know your opinion.

Cheers Ross


----------



## Batz (29/2/12)

I bought 2 sacks of it off you a couple of bulk buys back.

batz


----------



## Batz (29/2/12)

> Batz, Not sure when you last tried the Pale, but for approx the last 6 months we've sourced exclusively from the Qld & it's a great malt. Maybe give it a try if you haven't used it & let me know your opinion.
> 
> Cheers Ross



Well the BB Pale that I have would be 12-18 months old by now, could there be a differance in the batches? I'll still buy Galaxy in pereferance to Pale malt but that is just a personal choice of mine. The basis of that choice maybe completely wrong but it's sort of a case of "_When your on a good thing stick to it"_

batz


----------

